# How should I feed a 1 month old Pigeon ?



## RoosterBoy (Jul 13, 2006)

How should I feed a 1 month old Pigeon ?

I have a 1 month old Pigeon that was being attacked by the 
other Pigeons in the coop, I do not know which one the mother
is , and the rest of the pigeons are trying to peck it to death, 
I recently lost another one the same way. The next time I let
any eggs hatch I will be sure to let this happen in a controlled
section or in a different coop.

I been hand feeding the Pigeon about 1/2 teaspoon of seeds 
a day. I am not sure how much water I should give to the
pigeon. I been using an eye dropper, but the Pigeon seems not 
to like getting fed water.

Any suggestions how to care and feed a one month old baby
Pigeon ? Also how long before I can let it go back to the coop?

Thanks Jason.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Ok the minimum of seeds to be given to this pigeon (when full grown about) is about 2 Match box's a day (Like full of seeds). 

Try putting the water in a clear cup so the pigeon can see the reflection of water then shall most likley drink on its own.

I would wait till this pigeon can fly well before you put it back in the coop this way if any bullies wana peck the pigeon can fly properly to a diff spot.
Of course wait till its eating on its own  just tap your finger in the seed bowl and it shall catch on '' hopefuly'' lol I never did see the finger peck fail.  

If your hand feeding this pigeon the seeds just keep working on the seed finger taping with it even tho its only a month old it shall learn fast, Argranade (My roller pigeon) started eating seeds on his own at only 6 weeks old he just followed the parents when they ate.

Oh yes (Im shur you know how to hand feed them seeds '' no use for tubes here'')?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

RoosterBoy said:


> How should I feed a 1 month old Pigeon ?
> 
> I have a 1 month old Pigeon that was being attacked by the
> other Pigeons in the coop, I do not know which one the mother
> ...


First of all, a one month old pigeon should be eating by its self and second of all it needs WAY more than 1/2 teaspoon, in fact you shouldn't be measuring the feed at this age but let the bird eat till it gets full. Any time you put a new bird in with the old birds it will get picked on for a while. A one month old baby doesn't stand much of a chance against the whole loft. If you are going to raise babies, you need to have a place for them to be away from the older birds after they are weaned. If you only have one loft, then don't raise any more babies. You could put a two year old bird in the loft and the other birds will pick on it simply because it's the "new kid on the block", but it would only take being picked on for so long. Is this the only really young bird that you have? As far as who the mother is, it really doesn't matter. At a certain point, they don't recognize the pigeon as being thier baby. It's just another pigeon to them and they won't treat it any different than any other pigeon. I don't know what kind of set up you have, but raising babies with only one loft is just trouble. Period. And if this is the only youngster you have, it's going to be in trouble for quite a while, once you put it in the loft. It would really be nice if people would do some research and ask questions BEFORE a situation takes place, rather than after. The birds lives would be so much better.


----------



## RoosterBoy (Jul 13, 2006)

*Thanks*

I just tried giving him seeds but he drops most all of them out
of his beak, for some reason he just does not seem to be able to
swallow any of the seeds.

I hand fed him seeds for 4 days its the only way to get him to eat
, I also fed him water from an eye droper ,it takes alot of time.

Today I tried holding water up to him and he drank alot of it on his 
own, which is good. Now I will just have to watch and see if he eats.

I tried moving th food around with my finger and it gets him to eat but 
the seeds just fall out of his mouth. If he does not eat ,I will have to hand
feed him in the mean time. I been giiving him one tespoon of seeds a day.

He can eat all he wants but for some reason he does not get to swallow
the seed. Maybe he is just a few day shy of eating on his own,he might
be 3-4 weeks old. I am not 100% sure of the age.

Thanks for the help and advice 

Thanks Jason


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

He will pick it up soon. They "play" with the seeds a lot at first, and often only a few seeds actually get down the throat. They have to learn that the seeds are food, which they do learn a little more each day. You have the right idea, it sounds like, so just keep doing what you're doing. Tapping the seeds helps him to peck at them, as Christina said. He should pick it up soon on his own, keep up the good work.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jason,

Have you tried getting him to drink?

Gently tip his head down and immerse the beak into water, not the nostrils. He should suck up the water and you should see him swallow. Once he drinks it will be easier to get him to eat.

The best method for teaching a youngster how to eat is to put him with other youngsters his age, they learn quickly being in learning/school type environment with their piers.

He will get interested in eating if you generate an interest. Meanwhile, you should feed him 1 tablespoon 3 times a day after your done let him drink.

I would also give him some probiotics to help with digestion and appetite.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi RB, 


If the youngster is still willing to 'nuzzle' and will still trust you at all...

Just fill a Shot-Glass or other small deep-ish narrow top container with small whole seeds...such as Finch Seeds or Canary Seeds...

And gentle guide is nuzzleing Beak into it while keeping our finger tips on the sides of his Beak.

So this from below his eye level, not from above...

And he will 'gobble' in about the same way he would if being fed by his parents when he would have his Beak in their throat...

Let him eat a reasonable amount of Seeds this way, and also offer him tepid Water in the same manner, where you guide his Beak into it and keep your fingers on the sides of his beak from below his eye level...and he will drink.

Make sure the Water is about the same as our own body temperature, by warming it just-enough in a pan on the stove, do not microwave it, and do not use the 'hot' water form the tap...

In a day or two he will be eating and drinking on his own, and soon will accept room temperature water...but you must supervise his eating/pecking, as he will start TO peck instead of 'gobble', and you do not want him over-eating or over stuffing himself...


Good luck...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

RoosterBoy said:


> He can eat all he wants but for some reason he does not get to swallow
> the seed. Maybe he is just a few day shy of eating on his own,he might
> be 3-4 weeks old. I am not 100% sure of the age.
> 
> ...



Jason, believe it or not, there is a big difference in a 3 week old and a 4 week old pigeon. If the bird is 3 weeks old, there's your problem, he may not be ready to be on his own just yet and you may have to continue to feed him. If he's 4 weeks old, he'll learn very soon. I've gotten babies to eat on thier own at 16 days of age, but that's not the norm. Basically, you've just got to hang in there till he gets it together.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Just my opinion, of course, but a baby 3-4 weeks old needs to be fed by you in addition to trying to train him to eat on his own. He needs more than 1 tsp a day and add probiotics to his diet.

We have a baby right now that is probably 4 weeks old and even tho he is pecking at seeds with his cage mate, we still feed him at least 30 cc of Exact, two times a day.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yahhhh..I agree with Maggie here, that a 4 week old in people-care should still be fed-like-a-Baby for a while yet...

But if someone is not used to doing it, or does not know how to gain the trust or acceptance of the youngster, to then feed them so the Bird will like it and want to do it, it will be difficult to do...or even dangerous for the Squeaker.

I usually let them learn to peck at around 16 days or so, and they do very well, but I still feed them 7/8ths of their meals, gradually tapering off to where by 7 weeks or so we just do the Baby-feed once a day or every other day and then they loose interest on their own anyway.

Or they remain for a time VERY assertive and enthused, but only take a little bits then pause, and in effect, just outgrow it...

Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------

